# Piracetam??



## tomas101 (Feb 9, 2004)

anybody know anything about this supplement..i hear its good for memory, concentration etc..the reason i ask is b/c i am in college and need something to help me concentrate better...i hear gabatropin isnt  very good...how much should be taken also..i went to 1fast400 but they dont have much on it other than the selling pitch...


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 10, 2004)

someone has to know somethin about it??


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=60


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks..has anyone here tried this??


----------



## the Scarab (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> anybody know anything about this supplement..i hear its good for memory, concentration etc..the reason i ask is b/c i am in college and need something to help me concentrate better...i hear gabatropin isnt  very good...how much should be taken also..i went to 1fast400 but they dont have much on it other than the selling pitch...




I used to take this a couple years ago along with hydergine. Piracetam, Hydergine and a few others are known as nootropics (smart drugs). The only way you can get them is by orderig off-shore Mexico and Canada. I used to take Piracetam along with "choline cocktail" which you can get at GNC. I wasnt going to school or studying when I took it. But, it did make my memory nd even my vision (for some reason) more vivid. There are other memory nutrients you can take that you can get locally, Vincopectine,dmae and gingko


----------

